# Questions about getting snails for a 5 gallon betta tank?



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

My betta Blaze has been in a 1 gallon tank since I got him about three months ago. I will be getting this 5 gallon tank for him as a upgrade. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5...-with-LED-Lighting-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/17480272

However I feel its gonna depress me just seeing him in that big of a tank alone. Since I know you can't really add any other fish I was thinking about finding him some other kind of tank mate. At first I thought about shrimp but there way to sensitive for my liking. Then I was thinking a Oto but even then its not a 100% chance that Blaze will not go after him. So then my next questionable tank mate would be snails. So heres my questions

Now even I do not like picking up outside snails so do I have to like pick them up when I clean the tank or what do I do with them? 

Could I accidentally hurt them if I pick them up by their shell?

What do I feed them because I don't have live plants?

Do you need two to reproduce? How many babies do they normally have? How can you get rid of ones you don't want? I wouldn't mind getting a few extra after I get 1 or 2 but I just don't want them to be like over flowing the tank.. 

Are they sellable or do you (Not wanting to sound like a killer) throw them away or put them outside? 

What kind should I get that they would possibly sell at a small petstore?


Sorry but I like to thoroughly research. 

I originally planned to get a 20 gallon tank to house my betta with some guppies but I couldn't find a tank within my price range due to being 17 and only way to make money is to suck up to parents or babysit my evil nieces and nephews. So yeah... 


Also one more thing... This is completely unrelated to tank mates for a betta but have you ever had a bird inside the same room as a fish tank? I plan on getting a cockatiel this fall and I want to know if I should put them in separate rooms for Blaze's safety.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

You probably will have to handle a snail eventually, but it shouldn't be a common thing, because in a 5 gallon that's filtered you shouldn't have to do 100% WCs. 

it depends on the type of snail you get with regards to reproduction. Some snails like nerites only reproduce in brackish water, so even if you get two, you won't wind up with more. 

Don't put snails outside, in some areas of the country they can survive outside and become an invasive species. I usually just crush the baby snails against the side of the tank and my fish eats them. 

And I suppose as long as the bird is caged and there's a lid on the tank there shouldn't be an issue? I don't have any experience in this, however.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Nerites huh? May have to look into those. Hopefully my pet store has some. It would be nice not to have to worry about so many reproduction babies XD


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a bird in the same room as my fish and the only issue is that he likes throwing his seed husks into the water of nearby tanks :roll: I suggest keeping the cage at a small distance from your fish so that doesn't become an issue for you.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you Kisiel. Do you let your bird out of its cage though and hold it? Thats what I'm more worried about is when I'm trying to hand train it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Actually, you can have other fish in a five-gallon with a Betta. You just need to make sure it is filtered, cycled, has lots of plants and you have a backup plan should your boy have a strong desire to be a bachelor.

Many Nano/Mico fish are an inch or less in length but most do need a shaol of at least six. Seven of any of the fish below would be no problem as long as you fit the above criteria. Here are some good ones:

Ember Tetras; very peaceful and not nippy
Any Rasbora; ditto
Pygmy or Habrosus Cories; ditto
Endlers livebearers (males); can be nippy but usually peaceful

Most other livebearers (Swords, Platies, Mollies, etc,) get too big for a five gallon.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

You know actually my first plan was to get a 10 gallon and get a few male Guppies and test out if Blaze wouldn't mind them but I couldn't find a new 10 gallon in my price range that had a lid and a filter. So instead I'm getting two 5 gallons and one is for Blaze and I'm gonna get 3 male guppies for the other. Maybe get a snail or two for each tank. I was thinking about doing shrimp but their just way to sensitive to water changes. I heard even the slightest change can kill a whole tank of them in only a few hours so I decided not to waste my money on little guys who might die within minutes after putting them in the tanks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What is your price range if you don't mind me asking? This is a 10 that many people have. It has an adjustable heater, too.

http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/aq...ar_id=36-17600&_t=pfm=search&pfmvalue=faceted


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

My mother doesn't want me to order from petsmart due to if the tank arrives broken she won't drive me 2 hours there and 2 hours back just to return it. I was gonna get a 20 gallon tank from Walmart but unexpected laptop charger problems lowered my price range from $80 to $60. And the tank is like $78. I could do chores to earn enough money for the 20 gallon that had a filter but theres no guarantee Blaze won't get along with guppies so he would be stuck back in his currently 1 gallon that has no heater or filter. So I figure having his own five gallon would be good and if sometime in the future I am able to get a job or save up more money from babysitting then I'll get a bigger tank and try to merge them and if it doesn't work well Blaze still has his 5 gallon tank. 

As of right now I will be using all my money for 2 tanks but I'll do chores to get my mom to cover getting heaters, thermometers and the decorations i need for the guppy tank. I also need to find heaters that will work while my family goes camping this summer. I don't want to come home and my fish to be fried or overheated. Of course my dad or brother will be sent to check on them once a day because they have jobs so they have to leave the camp site every morning but still things happen in a few hours XD


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't have any, but I've heard that Nerite snail females lay eggs even without a male, and the eggs are nearly impossible to scrape off things. If that doesn't bother you, go ahead, but be warned. I think I'll go for a Mystery snail if I decide to get one at all...my betta lives in a 5-gal, too, and it looks a little empty. Good luck!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I dont know what my petstore has yet so its not 100% certain i will get nerites. Thanks


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Those Nerite snail eggs dissolve on their own. They don't bother me; just a part of nature. 

Can you get the 10? If your boy doesn't like the Guppies you can divide it with him on one side and the Guppies on the other. And it's cheaper than two fives with two heaters and thermometers. Good adjustable heaters will easily run $15.00+ each so the two fives and one 20 would be the same (but I'm an English/History major so I could be wrong): Two fives and two heaters ($90) and the 20 plus one heater ($90)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Aquarium-Starter-Kit-20-Gallon-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/24808067


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I thought those were only for Glofish? If theres a light thats different color I don't know how it would look for Blaze since Blaze is this this color (Thats Blaze by the way. In his old tank before the cat knocked it off my stand)
http://prntscr.com/6vdsnx

Also I'm curious if Blaze is in the same tank as snails is it possible he might eat the eggs?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nope; won't eat the eggs. His lips aren't strong enough.  The 20 is for any fish and would cost the same as two fives + the heaters. Amazing, isn't it? And you're right; didn't realize the 10 gallon only had blue LEDs.

Blaze is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol hes my Blaze XD if I could I would get a used tank from like craigslist or a local garage sale site but my mom said it has to be a new one. You would think that the way she limits choices the tank will be hers..


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have this tank and it is my favorite. I did replace the filter because I have sand instead of gravel. But Betta Fish members get 20% off site-wide which makes it $49.00 including shipping. You have to PM me for the code. The packing was incredible and you don't need a pump for the undergravel filter. Forgot: It holds closer to eight gallons.

http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-fish-tank-sc380b.html

I bought this heater for it. With discount it would be $12.80.
http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-submersible-glass-heater-gh50.html


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Still got the problem of what if Blaze doesn't like his tank mates.


----------

